# ar-15 varminter?



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

dose anybody own, shot, or know alot about this gun....i know that it shoots 1/2 inch groups or less at 100 yards but thats about all i know


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

So...Whats your question?

If your wondering if an AR-15 varminter is a good varmint gun, then i think youv answered your own question.

Esentialy its just an AR-15 with a match barrel and different pistol grip.

It is chambered in 5.56 NATO, so it can handle hotter loads than a standard 223 rifle. Is also got a 24" barrel with a 1-9" twist, so it can stabalize the heavy 69+ grain medium game bullets, along with standard varmint bullets.

If it tickles your fancy, go on and get one. With a good piece of glass, it should serve you well.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'd go with a Ruger Mini-14 Ranch Rifle, topped with a Burris 3-12. This is alot better gun than an AR, but if you really want an accurate varmint rig buy a Remington 700 STR in .308 and shoot remington 55 grain accelerators.

:beer: 
:withstupid: 
:sniper:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I put two of them together from model1sales kits.


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

thx for the advice im not going to sell my #1 for a while yet but im shure thats prolly what ill buy next unless somthing else catches my eye


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

My primary varmint rifle is an AR15. Its an awesome tack driving rifle! I would put it against any Mini14. it is down right deadly an has dropped many a coyote as well as a bobcat... ground squirrels and big old desert southwest jacks!

If your seriously looking for a AR check it over first... you'll want to make sure there is very little play between the upper and lower receivers. the tighter the rifle the better!

My AR can be seen here....
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a129/VarmintHunter117/Jul1809.jpg


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

The play between the upper and lower has nothing to do with accuracy since the scope and upper are one unit, it does however feel crappy in your hands, a 4 dollar accu wedge will take care of it. I have a Oly Arms ultra match w/ a 20" med heavy and a wilson set trigger, can't believe I hunted with a bolt gun so long. I love being able to stay on target while I shoot and see my impact on running yotes. It will out shoot any bolt gun i've been around. DEFINITELY stay away from the Mini 14, serious pos, fun to shoot if you're shooting at a rusty car body or something, the one we had wouldn't hold 8" at 100 yards.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

crane I beg to differ... even shooting with a scope the effect of the movement of your cheek on the stock in relation to your site alignment can effect accuracy... more prominate with iron sights over a scope but still has an effect. Yes you can Accuwedge it... but even after a awhile the wedge wears and you'll spend $ for a replacement... Save the 4 for more ammo and inspect for a tight fit


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I can vouch for DPMS. I had a really good one...well, I still HAVE the rifle, but I got pulled over by some friendly local sheriffs who then manhandled my gun (besides disassembling it very inexpertly, they picked it up by the damn red-dot), and I haven't gotten it back it its original state. Specifically, it was a DPMS classic lite, their cheapest AR, which I'd tuned and accessorized. It will work for varminting, although I've only used mine at the target range. Call it about a consistent 1/2 MOA out of the box, with the stock 16" heavy barrel. I moved it up to a 26" at one point and then back down to a different 16" because I've got other options for long shooting. This was just my medium-range fun-gun that was nice to work on.


----------

